# Baxter and Preaching



## AV1611 (Feb 16, 2007)

I was informed that Baxter held that gospel invitations were made to sensible sinners i.e. those who see their sin. Is this correct?


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Baxter was Amyraldian or at least very close to that position.


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 16, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> I'm pretty sure Baxter was Amyraldian or at least very close to that position.




He was.



> Early in his ministry Spurgeon criticized Alleine and Baxter, Shepard and Thomas Hooker as well as Rogers of Dedham, for being better preachers of the law than of the Gospel. Said Spurgeon, 'they preached repentance and hatred of sin as the warrant of a sinner's trusting in Christ'.18 Now this allegation simply cannot be substantiated. Thomas Brooks spoke for all his fellows when he declared, 'The Lord does not in all the Scriptures require such and such preparations and qualifications before men come to Christ, before they believe in Christ, or entertain, or embrace the Lord Jesus'.19 Brooks repudiated the notion that the invitations or offers of mercy extend only to those who labour or who are heavy laden. (Matt. 11:28.) 'God has nowhere in the Scripture required any worthiness in the creature before believing in Christ.'20 Giles Firmin represents the whole Puritan era when he asserts, 'it is the duty of all the sons and daughters of Adam, who hear the Gospel preached, and Christ offered to them, to believe in, or receive Christ, whether they be prepared or not prepared'.21 He then uses 1 John 3:23 and John 6:29 in support of this. Some Puritans may be criticized as overstressing the need for conviction of sin before conversion and in sometimes giving the impression that all conversions follow the same pattern. Also some of them may well have erred by concentrating too much on a prevenient or preliminary work of grace. We can understand Spurgeon's impatience with Thomas Hooker's Qualifications for Coming to Christ, but surely Hooker's Poor Doubting Sinners drawn to Christ redresses the balance. After all they did believe as William Greenham put it, 'never any of God's children were comforted thoroughly, but they were first humbled for their sins'. The preacher must have the liberty of the Spirit to preach the law and judge for himself at what time and way he will preach the good news. He must have room to be flexible.



http://www.apuritansmind.com/Puritan Evangelism/HulseErrollPuritanApproachToPersuadingSouls.htm


----------

